# Anybody wash eggs? What do you use?



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I was told that I should be washing my eggs to keep them from growing bacteria such as salmanilla (sp). Anybody savvy in this area?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not wash my eggs. To do so removes the natural protective coating. If they are really dirty or have poop on them I wash them with a hemp soap that I get from Trader Joe's. If I am eating them raw I use an antibacterial wash.
If you are selling them the customers will want them clean and cold but it is not necessary.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I give them a quick COLD water rinse if they have anything obvious on the shell -sometimes just a wipe w/a damp paper-towel. My understanding is that, since the shells are porous, the egg can intake whatever bacteria is on the shell if they get soaked at all & especially with warm water. Nature put that natural coating on the shell to keep out bacteria, so it makes sense to leave it there if possible. (My opinion from what I've read.)

The people that buy eggs from me, I let them know the eggs haven't been washed & to treat the eggs like something that came out of chicken's rear-end. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will continue with the cool water and forget the washing idea. :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

If they arent dirty I too just rinse with cold water and dry and stick em in the carton.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We just rinse ours with cold water, if necessary. This is a good article about it: http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2011 ... -wash.html

Edit: I meant warm, not cold, water. But then, my sister takes care of the eggs.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

ok.. now I've heard..Cold water wash and Hot WATER WASH [in the article mentioned. Which is best? I'm dealing with dirty duck eggs.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I wash them just before use with hot water. Similar to this http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2010/08/bloom.html blogger.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumb: Great link, thanks


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Rinse with cold water and a very soft scrub brush for the ones that have a stuborn stain. Doesn't always come completely off but that's ok. I don't leave the eggs under the water too long, just enough to rinse them off.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just rinse mine with cool water.  And Willow, I don't think it really matters for duck eggs because they are water proof. (Being water birds they naturally have water proof eggs) I would still probably use cool water though.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

The water is supposed to be warmer than the eggs. If you use cold water, the egg membrane contracts, pulling potentially dirty water into the shell. I read this somewhere and it makes sense.

For home use we don't usually wash them, i usually just grab the cleanest ones out of the basket but I do clean all the ones i sell by wiping with a damp warm cloth that i frequently rinse. I do not dunk them into water. I try to keep clean shavings in the nest boxes and collect quickly so that they don't get soiled. Sometimes I have some that are soiled and if they still have stains I use Magic Eraser to scrub it off.


----------

